# FAS sending contactors to inspect after work is perform



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I have been getting e-mails from FAS stating Contractor B was sent to check on work completed. FAS is paying contactor B by debit first contactor. 

The amount I was charge for them to rework cleaning,debris was very excessive (1 job payed $450 was debited $125). Work contractor B did looked staged. I have filled a complaint with FAS, got a responce that do to the large amount of debit it will take 30days to review.

I have already reduced my workflow with them. With this and the new cost plus program do not see must reason to keep doing work for them.

I started in with FAS in 2000, how they have fallen!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

Yep that is how the game is played. Now ask for a copy of contractor B's invoice, pics and completion notes. 
See how far that will get ya...

BTW...go to introductions section and introduce yourself. Its customary. Welcome to CT.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

It does seem fas is playing alot more games today. Would ask for copy of contractor B`s invoice if I knew who to ask. In the e-mails with the debits fas only gives you a e-mail address and the responces from them look like mass email responces.

thanks will check out introduction section


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> It does seem fas is playing alot more games today. Would ask for copy of contractor B`s invoice if I knew who to ask. In the e-mails with the debits fas only gives you a e-mail address and the responces from them look like mass email responces.
> 
> thanks will check out introduction section


Ask Andre Harris


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I started in with FAS in 2000, how they have fallen!!!!!


How many people from FAS that were there in 2000 remain today?

Answer: The ones that deposit the checks.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They don't normally send an REO sub to do a QC. It is normally an inspector. Then they send you a follow up list of deficiencies to correct "or else!".


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> They don't normally send an REO sub to do a QC. It is normally an inspector. Then they send you a follow up list of deficiencies to correct "or else!".


Sending another contractor is very common with any of these companies...........................


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

This has happened to me too. I no longer take work in the area where a specific vendor B inspects because they always find (bring with them) debris. It is my understanding they are not paid for this, only the promise of more work to offset the inspections.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

Lost count of the number of cheap inspections we have done following the work the other contractors. 

Gotta love the ones who leave "US" $100.00s in hazards and sub par clean outs that we get our full janitorial rate to bill rather then a simple routine cleaning!!! 

Nice way to turn a weak "fill work" day into profit for the week :clap:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

Lost count of the number of cheap inspections we have done following the work the other contractors. 

Gotta love the ones who leave "US" $100.00s in hazards and sub par clean outs that we get our full janitorial rate to bill rather then a simple routine cleaning!!! 

Nice way to turn a weak "fill work" day into profit for the week 

I have seen also seen sub par clean outs,missed hand rail ect, but I see them due to being asigned the maid services on the property.

I do not believe there was any problems with my property and I`m getting scamed by another vendor.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

scutrman said:


> This has happened to me too. I no longer take work in the area where a specific vendor B inspects because they always find (bring with them) debris. It is my understanding they are not paid for this, only the promise of more work to offset the inspections.


I have started being picky with what I do with them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Sending another contractor is very common with any of these companies...........................


It`s A first for me I work for seven companies and have been doing this for 12 yrs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> How many people from FAS that were there in 2000 remain today?
> 
> Answer: The ones that deposit the checks.


Good point,It was a very differant company back then. Now they seem to try to find new ways to screw there vendors


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> They don't normally send an REO sub to do a QC. It is normally an inspector. Then they send you a follow up list of deficiencies to correct "or else!".


I know this is something new they have started doing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

Starbaby,

That is what happened to me. I know who the vendor B is in the area I worked. The realtors hate his work. Enough said.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

FAS asked me to start taking on Vendor B assignments and this is the info I got about that program.

Pay is a standard $29 trip charge
You are approved to remove any debris or repair any safety hazard immediately while on site without extra approval and your photos are not reviewed by QC.

Original vendor is then charged (debited direct out of the check) for any work completed

I cover a pretty large area Nashville to Knoxville and told them no way I would take that on my entire area, only local within 15 mile radius because I have no intention of dragging paint cans and trash around with me to sabotage work all day for gas money.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

scutrman said:


> Starbaby,
> 
> That is what happened to me. I know who the vendor B is in the area I worked. The realtors hate his work. Enough said.


FAS is pitting vendor against one another by doing this.

realtor should be the on to turn in complaints


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

tenec said:


> FAS asked me to start taking on Vendor B assignments and this is the info I got about that program.
> 
> Pay is a standard $29 trip charge
> You are approved to remove any debris or repair any safety hazard immediately while on site without extra approval and your photos are not reviewed by QC.
> ...


I`m saying the vendors doing them are crooks, but the onces doing my clearly is.(pic showing debris,I have showing it not there)
I have been doing this work for years for reo companies and realtors. I believe I do a good job and just do not loke the what FAS is doing.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

fas will keep doing this,if you notice they also now want you to do part of their office work due to their layoffs,my work also will be limited with them,maybe when the vendors get tired of all their bs then you will see change,but i really dont think they even care anymore.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

That is what I said. The work I do for FAS is now only realtor requested. I know about the property before they do. But I will no longer go into this specific vendor B area.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> fas will keep doing this,if you notice they also now want you to do part of their office work due to their layoffs,my work also will be limited with them,maybe when the vendors get tired of all their bs then you will see change,but i really dont think they even care anymore.


Good point,but with all the new vendors that donot know any differant will help them.

u saying doing of there paperwork are you talking about the new smartphone propram?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:



> They don't normally send an REO sub to do a QC. It is normally an inspector. Then they send you a follow up list of deficiencies to correct "or else!".





mtmtnman said:


> Sending another contractor is very common with any of these companies...........................







In 09 I got so mad at MCS for repeatedly sending me a RUSH work order due last week type of job. Property is under violation RUSH to the property last week and perform trash out to cure violation.
Mow lawn to cure violation. I'd drop every thing...... usually on a weekend when I already had other stuff planned, and drive to the property all hot to trot............... only to find that the violation due date was 2 weeks ago and that the city had taken care of the issue and charged the bank. Or another vendor had done the work and I was merely the QC guy for a lousy trip charge over 1 hr each way.


----------



## reoguys (May 25, 2012)

We have been doing reo for both agents and nationals for 5 years and are very thorough and do good work. Worked for FAS for about 9 months and dropped them. The name of the game for them is how to get out of paying for work already done. FAS is owned by FNF who also owns LPS. One pays the other for services rendered.


----------

